# XFree & Matrox & TV-Out

## Black-Byte

Hallo,

das Thema wurde schon hin und wieder im Thema angesprochen, aber ich hab dadurch noch nicht die lösung rausbekommen die ich eigentlich haben wollte.

Das Problem ist das ich nicht weis wie ich X vernünftig einrichte damit es den Clone Modus von Matrox verwendet, da ich vorhabe nur eine TV am Rechner zu betreiben (letztendlich soll er als HTPC im Wohnzimmer dienen)

Derzeit aktiviere ich den Clonemodus mit den Skripten die beim MPlayer dabei waren ("cloning"). Ich muss aber damit das Bild nicht mit grünen Streifen versehen ist noch ein TV Skript drüberlaufen lassen ("TV-720x526").

Der MPlayer läuft in der Console schon hervoragend im Clone Modus.

Wenn ich X starte schaltet er dezeit noch das Bild auf den derzeitigen test Monitor und den TV aus.

Wenn ich nun per skript von Mplayer den Clone Modus zu aktiveren zerstört es die komplette Grafik, aber der TV hat das selbe Bild.

Ich hab dann versucht die XF86config anzu passen aber das brachte alles kein Erfolg.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich X einrichten mus damit das endlich klappt, ich verzweifel schon seit Tagen

mfg

Black-Byte

----------

## JensZ

ich hoffe du hast keine G450 oder G550 der TV-Out wird nämlich nur für die G400 unterstützt. Es gibt zwar noch einen Patch für dem Framebuffer, aber bei dem soll die Bildquali nicht so der Hammer sein.

----------

## Black-Byte

ich hab eine Matrox G400, mit passender Kabelpeitsche die unter Windoof bis jetzt einwandfrei funktionierte.

Und hier sicherheitshalber noch eine kurze Hardwarebeschreibung

-ABit KT7a mit 800er Athlon Tbird

-256MB PC133 

-Matrox G400DH 16MB AGP

-TVKarte CPH051

-Soundkarte CMedia...

-Netzwerk 3com 3C905B-TX

-10GB HD

-CDROM

mehr nicht

----------

## JensZ

Erfahrungen damit habe ich auch nicht, ich hab ne G450  :Sad:  schau mal in das Matrox support Forum, die haben nen extra Linux bereich, außerdem könntest du das config tool von Matrox ausprobieren (inklusive der Treiber)

----------

## Black-Byte

die matrox treiber von matrox waren leider nicht für XFree 4.3, nur für ältere und ich weis nicht ob ich die einfach nehmen soll.

das mgapdesk läuft leider nicht ohne.

ich werde morgen mal bei matrox nachfragen

----------

## moe

Die 4.2.1er Treiber von Matrox haben bei meiner G400 auch mit 4.3.0 funktioniert, damit ging auch powerdesk und TV-Out.

Kleiner Tipp, mplayer hat nen speziellen fb-Treiber für Matrox, damit geht DVD auf TV sogar ohne X   :Very Happy: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Turrican

Ich hatte das ganze mal am laufen, hab es aber wieder abgeschalten, da der TV-out unter X unbeschleunigt ist => Abspielen von Videos hat 100% Prozessorauslastung verursacht und geruckelt wie nochmal was.

Ich nehm mitlerweile mplayer mit Directfb (0.9.16-r1) her-  das gibt die besten Ergebnisse bei mir.

Falls es dir was hilft: meine (furchtbar chaotische) XF86config - ich hab einfach vor die dual-view Einträge ne # gesetzt, weil ich sie nimmer brauche. Musst dir halt das wichtige rauspflücken (Serverlauout Screen Device).

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Matrox PowerDesk configured."

   Screen         "Display 1" # #LeftOf "Display 2"

#   Screen         "Display 2"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

   Option       "Clone" "on"

   Option       "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc" #:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi" #:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"# :unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath     "/usr/kde/3.1/share/fonts"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

##   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "v4l"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

   Option       "Xinerama"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard[0]"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "LeftAlt" "Meta"

   Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option       "RightAlt" "Meta"

   Option       "RightCtl" "Control"

   Option       "ScrollLock" "Compose"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse[1]"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "ButtonNumber" "2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

   Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

   Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

   Identifier     "Modes[0]"

   ModeLine     "1280x1024" 158.5 1280 1344 1600 1680 1024 1040 1055 1070

   ModeLine     "640x480" 24.0 640 656 720 832 480 480 484 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 29.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 485 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 33.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 486 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 37.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 486 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 41.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 487 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 45.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 488 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 49.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 489 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 53.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 490 501

   ModeLine     "640x480" 57.1 640 656 720 832 480 480 490 501

   ModeLine     "800x600" 37.4 800 816 928 1040 600 600 605 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 45.5 800 816 928 1040 600 600 606 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 51.8 800 816 928 1040 600 600 607 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 58.0 800 816 928 1040 600 600 608 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 64.3 800 816 928 1040 600 600 609 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 70.5 800 816 928 1040 600 600 610 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 76.8 800 816 928 1040 600 600 611 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 83.0 800 816 928 1040 600 600 612 626

   ModeLine     "800x600" 89.2 800 816 928 1040 600 600 613 626

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 61.2 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 775 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 74.5 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 776 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 84.7 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 778 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 94.8 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 778 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 105.0 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 780 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 115.2 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 781 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 125.5 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 783 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 135.7 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 784 802

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 145.8 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 784 802

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 77.5 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 872 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 94.4 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 874 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 107.3 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 875 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 120.2 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 876 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 133.1 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 877 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 146.1 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 879 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 159.0 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 880 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 171.9 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 882 902

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 184.8 1152 1168 1384 1496 864 864 882 902

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 95.8 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 969 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 116.6 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 970 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 132.6 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 972 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 148.6 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 973 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 164.5 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 975 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 180.5 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 976 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 196.5 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 978 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 212.5 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 981 1003

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 228.4 1280 1296 1552 1664 960 960 981 1003

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Display 1"

   VendorName   "Samsung"

   ModelName    "SYNCMASTER 750P"

   UseModes     "Modes[0]"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "IteratePrecisely"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "Display 2"

#   VendorName   "Unknown"

#   ModelName    "Unknown"

#   HorizSync    30.0 - 32.0

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

#   ModeLine     "800x600@50Hz:1" 43.7 800 872 960 1121 600 668 672 780 +hsync +vsync

#   ModeLine     "800x600@50Hz:1(1)" 43.7 800 872 960 1121 600 668 672 780 +hsync +vsync

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "MATROX CARD 1"

   Driver      "mga"

   VendorName  "Matrox"

   BoardName   "G400"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "MATROX CARD 2"

#   Driver      "mga"

#   VendorName  "Matrox"

#   BoardName   "G400"

#   Option       "TV" "yes"

#   Option       "CableType" "YC_COMPOSITE"

#   Option       "TVStandard" "PAL"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Screen      1

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Display 1"

   Device     "MATROX CARD 1"

   Monitor    "Display 1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1152x864" "1280x960"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Display 2"

#   Device     "MATROX CARD 2"

##   Monitor    "Display 2"

#   DefaultDepth     24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     24

#      Modes    "640x500"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     8

#      Modes    "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     16

#      Modes    "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        "video"

   Mode         0660

EndSection

```

----------

## sesc

Ich benutze auch den Standard-Framebuffer-X-Server mit der G400 um Filme auf dem Fernseher zu sehen. Nur so unterstützt mplayer mit dem video-output-treiber "xmga" nämlich "panscan" um 16:9-Filme auf 4:3-Fernseher zu zoomen. Ausserdem kann ich nur unter X die Zusatztasten der Tastatur zur Steurung verwenden.

Bei mir ist die Prozessorleistung mit dem mplayer minimal (keine 10% auf AthlonXP1800+). Der mplayer nutzt nämlich die Video-Overlay-Fähigkeiten der Hardware! 

Ein entscheidender Vorteil des Framebuffers ist, dass das Bild den Fernseher besser ausfüllt und auch keine Macrovision-Codierung hat!!

Bei Bedarf poste ich meine Config-Dateien. 

Wichtige Programme sind desweitern:

-matroxset

-matrox

-fbset

Tschöö

Sebastian

----------

## lutzlustig

@sesc

Hi!

Ich melde hiermit Bedarf an, will meine G400 an TV anschließen.

Ciao

----------

## sesc

Okay, es folgen meine config-Dateien. mit denen müsste es direkt funktionieren. Wenn nicht, müsste ich eine Step-by-step-Erklärung machen.

Wichtig ist, dass ein Kernel kompiliert wurde, der die ganzen Matroxoptionen als Module hat (ich habe noch 2.4.19), ausserdem muss mplayer mit der matrox-option kompiliert worden sein (er erzeugt ein mga-vid-Kernelmodul).

beim Systemstart lade ich dann auch die folgende Module (in /etc/modules.autoconf):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mga_vid mga_ram_size=32
> 
> i2c-matroxfb
> ...

 

Nach dem einloggen auf einer Konsole führe ich folgendes Script aus (wenn man es im init-Vorgang startet, geraten leider die virtuellen Consolen durcheinander):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #Cloning starten
> ...

 

Nachdem das Script ausgeführt wurde, kann man direkt sehr gut auf der Console Videos mit mplayer gucken (mplayer -vo mga) oder man startet XFree (mplayer -vo xmga).

Hier der entscheidende Ausschnitt meiner XF86Config:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "matrox"
> 
>         Driver      "fbdev"
> ...

 

Wenn man die Auflösung verändert empfiehlt es sich folgende Befehle zu wiederholen, um ein besseres Bild zu bekommen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/local/bin/matrox 0x1e 0xd0
> 
> /usr/local/bin/matrox 0x20 0xff
> ...

 

Die Programme findet man entweder in Portage oder hier (die selbstkompilierten liegen bei mir in /usr/local/bin, wie es sich gehört):

http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/~vana/matroxfb.html

----------

## Black-Byte

Aha! Ich hab mein Fehler mit den grünen Streifen gefunden. 

Die mitgelieferten Skripts von MPlayer laufen hier nicht so astrein.

Wenn ich den fbset von sesc benutze taucht das problem nicht auf. 

besten dank

----------

